# Whispering Heights: Wabi Kusa



## jimmyjam

Hey guys, I thought I would share some pics of my wabi kusa. I just got it together today, will be adding some green and cherry shrimps and a few endlers perhaps. It looks crappy inthe photos bc you cant see through the muddy water yet, there are a few levels to appreciate in person. The wabi kusa is setup in my clinic along with my 75 gallon tank if any of you would like to use your insurance money up =P



























http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...00120744199732_28106640_59250336_412655_n.jpg

The ball is sitting inside the coconut shell. I ended up placing it into the tank with the shell... kinda cheated, but this way it works way better in a planted tank. The substrate is a combo of ada aquasoil 2 and potting soil


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Wow, looks amazing. So you just set it up? Can't wait to see it full bloom.
Also, is that marbles in the 2nd last picture?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian

Oohh that is just lovely!  Do you have to keep it covered at all


----------



## jimmyjam

no marbles.. where do u see marbles?? Cid I dont cover it ..but I do have the light fairly close to the top. The top is pretty small compared to the rest of thebowl, so I hope it retained enough moisture. This thing was tricker to make than I thought. Its hard to keep the water clean, and keeping the shapes and levels are hard too.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Never mind, they must be leaves that looks like green flat marbles.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jimmyjam

Here is a link to a video of it I took yesturday.


----------



## Angelic

Very pretty  Going to look even better in time im sure


----------



## jimmyjam

lol thanks.. its actually taking its sweet ass time to grow.. soo slowww.. I think its too cold in my clinic.. have u tried one before?


----------



## Beijing08

me want update.


----------



## jimmyjam

I havent seen much growth. I guess I dont do anything to it, so its just stable.. lol When I get the time, Im going to add some fish and shrmips to it.. any suggestions on fish in that small spot that will tolerate room temp.


----------



## Beijing08

jimmyjam said:


> I havent seen much growth. I guess I dont do anything to it, so its just stable.. lol When I get the time, Im going to add some fish and shrmips to it.. any suggestions on fish in that small spot that will tolerate room temp.


what's the volume of water in there? Put a few white cloud minnows, not tropical but cold water fish (with nice coloration). Also throw in a hillstream loach it keeps ur algae in check and it's only about an inch and a half (looks like a stingray).


----------



## jimmyjam

thats a good call.. i think thats exactly what Ill get.. man now I wish I kept some of the 90+ white clouds I had before.


----------



## jimmyjam

a pic from few weeks ago. not much have changed.. just added some green and cherry shrimps in there.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Nice, this is a great pico tank.
Do you dose any fert?
What about water change?
I don't see any big gap of water line, did you top up every day?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jimmyjam

Hey.. I put home made ferts maybe once every two weeks in small doses. I top it off when I can. Its very low maintenance. Shrimps take care of most of the ferts and maintenance.


----------



## cold

whats the name of the plant which is hanging on the rocks?


----------



## Boogerboy

cold said:


> whats the name of the plant which is hanging on the rocks?


I'd like to know this too! Haven't seen it before. The HC looks very happy indeed, what sort of moss is that underwater? (if any)

how tall is this vase?


----------

